# Automatic gearbox 1.9 96kW suitable for?



## Lukas_mk1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hy,i wonder know,from which vag cars fit bolt on automatic 1.9 96kw gearbox.


----------



## Lukas_mk1 (Sep 10, 2017)

By the way 6 gears tiptronic


----------

